# Necron Tomb Stalker



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The Necron Tomb Stalker.

I just purchased the Necron Tomb Stalker today, along with a new mobile phone which probably has a good camera. So.. I'll be posting updates on how it arrives, what it looks like un-assembled, sprayed, the painting process, the assembly ect... 

Feel free to keep looking back for updates! The Phone will probably arrive before the model.. The model is my first Forge World purchase so I've not a clue how long it'll take for it to get here.

ALSO

I have a spare Rhino that's half-built (It's got no guns or extra armour ect) and I need ideas of what to do with it. I want to include it on the base of the stalker. It's painted Red with Gold Trim (Was for my Berserkers which I sold) and it's currently got a fair amount of bullet holes in it, but I'd like to make it look rusted. How'd I go about doing that? I'm also open to other suggestions for it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll be cutting my Rhino something like this, but should I have it under a pile of rubble or half-hidden in a sandstorm?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

You can add the rust two ways:

1. Buy a rust pigment set and use that with rubbing alcohol(ETOH) to fix it. I think it looks great.

2. Use mutiple coats of washes to get a similar rust effect.

Youtube has a few really good demos and I am sure there is at least on in our tutorial section here.


Doc


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

A sandstorm would be more intresting everyone and their mother makes stuff in rubble yada yada yada. It alsomt like the proverbeal DP kills Dread. done so many times that its just not even orirginal or creative at all.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

wait what

Forge world has a Tomb Stalker?

EDIT: It would seem it does. Strange how its more centipede-like than spider-like, most envision the Tomb Stalker as a huge spiderlike thing.

As well as being significantly huge.

Unless this is not the tomb stalker in the official fluff...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Fluff, I believe, has changed or was initially mis-interpreted that the CRYPT Stalker (The Giant spider-bot doomsday machine of unltimate necron pwnage and death) was called the Tomb Stalker.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

wait @silens, then could gw making a crypt stalker model because I read something like that in the necron rumor thread ( I think )...I started playing 40k with necrons and will return to necrons once necrons are redone because right now necrons just don't have enough variety in their army list for me.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

@Silens, I have seen both the TS on its own on a base and it with scenery of destroyed and munched stuff, I would really encourage you to avoid the rhino idea.

The TS itself is barely bigger than a rhino and will be a bit outshone by having that much stuff on its base. I would maybe have some smashed up rhino bits if thats what you want, but the TS in my opinion looks soo much better when put onto a slightly scenic base which is understated rather than a base full of debris.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Why not have it burrowing out of the top of the rhino? that would be kind of cool and rather funny, Or maybe just the end of the head popping out of the rhino hatch! (Ambush!)


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

If appropriately modeled, bursting out the side of the Rhino would look pretty spectacular.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Or better yet, have it coiling right out from underneath the Rhino and latching onto the front of it!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I could have it coiling around the Rhino some, but I was looking forward to using the entire model, not just have half of it bursting out of something.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

if you want to use all the model you could have it ripped into the back hatch and out of the top hatch crawling forward, so the back of the tomb stalker is sticking out of the back of the rhino and the rest of it out of the top, wouldn't require over the top modelling and with the sand and everything I reckon it would look pretty cool.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Whilst the modelling for that idea might not be over-the-top, I think the idea of it is. I'll most likely go with the Tomb Stalker; crawling over it, whether being half over it, climbing down from it or just starting to climb up; or I'll go with it coiling round up onto the Rhino some, which will be more compact but will give my enemy an easier LOS.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

How about the rhino doing a face plant and the stalker climbing up it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Too late for that; the Rhino is cut.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's the Rhino, the paint job isn't the greatest;




























I'd love suggestions of how to clean up the paint job s'more.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've found some modelling material - it's a hedge of some sort. It's rubbery and stringy and green. o__o; I'll probably end up putting the Rhino in a swamp of some sort.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

IT'S HERE!!!!!!

Finally. I'll be uploading pictures of all kinds of various crap to show you guys what it comes as, how big it is. Ect..

It appears to be just shorter than a Monolith when out completely straight and I have a slight problem... The Rhino's about the same size as the base. SO! I cut the Rhino up more, and will my it look like half a rhino that's been wrecked.

--PICS--

In the box.









All the bitz (sorry for the blur)









Head/body section size comparison.









Monolith size comparison (you can see a bit of my experimental colours on the monolith; they look better from a distance)









What became of the Rhino (Now with added blur)

















Oh, and those off-white splodges around the base of the Rhino AREN'T my excitement at getting my first Forge World model.. They're bits of undried gloss, because I don't have water effects.

I will be adding more foliage-type material around the model's base and coming out of the Rhino in sections. Also, in Rhino picture #1, those are holes punched into the cabin door.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and for the record. It took 18 days for my Tomb Stalker to arrive from the date of purchase.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's my update of the Tomb Stalker! I've put together the body with green stuff; this gave me time where the shape was malleable over the Rhino and it's a lot easier than holding the model together bit by bit with Araldite. So here you go!

My work area;









Legs, half done;









The head;









Colours I used









Something that the instructions told me to do, which I wasn't expecting but it's a great idea;









Over the base;


















Random Scarab I have on the base (ignore the blur)









I will be touching it up, such as painting the edge of the base black and adding more plants; it'll be the stringy hedge material I think I mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've done a second coating of.. Idk what ratio of water:chrome here. I'm considering glossing over the chrome, too, to make it shinier.. Obviously.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm liking it, though it doesn't appear very mirror-like at the moment, or am I missing something? :search:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

No, you're right. It's not very mirror like; Tamiya Chrome is basically a shinier version of Mithril Silver. I couldn't afford to buy Alclad II Chrome, plus nowhere had it in stock and I wasn't even entirely sure it would work as the acrylic version is OOP and the other version is for lexan. But I may be glossing it; I wish I'd mixed the gloss in with the paint itself now as I've found this tends to work out better than another layer of gloss.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

For the transparent stick, I might make the green-stuff bit look like a tree stump and leave the clear bit itself as it is. Ideas? Opinions?


----------

